# Net_QueuePacket : WSAEFAULT



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

I get this Error message Net_QueuePacket : WSAEFAULT when i am playing an online game. Now i have search Microsoft for answers and i believe i have found one but one setback. Ok here it goes from the top.

When i play my online game it goes thru a map rotation and basically you have load evrything again, connect to thes erver and bling bling.... Well when i get to that part it pops up this error Net_QueuePacket : WSAEFAULT and kicks me to windows in 600 by 400 mode and 16 bit colors. 

Now i just updated this computer with all the windows updates. Well microsoft metions Winsocl 2.0. Well i know i have had problems relating to the internet with this bugger before but cant seem to find the uninstalll of it and i know that was part of my update. Any ideas??


system Specs

win 98 se
2x 412 ddr ram
3x 40 gig hd's
geforece 3 ti 500
amd axp 1800
audigy gamers x sound card


Thanks a bunch 
Dennis


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Are you running a firewall, that error will occur if you are, try disabling the firewall


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

nope, no firewall. any idea wgere i can disabl win sock 2.0??


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q189171

or

http://search.support.microsoft.com...dType=ALL&Titles=false&numDays=&maxResults=25


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Not sure how to disable it. How about just dumping the whole network and reinstalling. I would think, mind you think, it would reinstall the older winsock


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

well i did that and i havent had that error coem back yet but i have other problems. I keep getting a low memory error. Well i have over a meg of memory (2 512's od ddr) and i doubt i have low memory. Also i keep lockign up. Any ideas?


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

nm i got the error. AHH THE PAIN....

List of problems:


NET_QueuePacket:WSAEFAULT
Low Memory - no idea why
Lock Ups - np idea why
My E Drive letter is missing - no idea why


Any program out there that can help me check my computer over ot any help web sites relating to nay of this??

Thanks


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

see this article on problems with large amounts of memory installed. May help

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q184447


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

nope. that caused a bunch of problems. for one when i restarted it gave me the low memory and a blue screen of horror. Also it took my entire video card drivers and reverted my resoltion and everythign back to default. After about 4 restarts it all came back. So that end is a no go.

Honestly it sound like i have somethign running that is causing all this. Like one thing that has multiple side effects. Now i scanned with norton 2002 updated tongiht too and no virus. i defraged/scan diskes last ngiht on my all my drives except the missing one. Any one else have an idea?

Thanks BrianF for all yoruhelp
Dennis


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

Althouigh i did find this on the wsaefault http://modemhelp.net/oeerrors/oe.shtml . Now atleast we might have an idea at that, it says bad address int he modem.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Only thing I can think of is that dumping the network screwed with your irq's. Check you irq's for conflicts.


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

The onyl kind of patch or "Fix" for this is here http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q189171 And that is for Win NT, Now it seems to describe my problem and cause but only NT fix. ANy food ofr thought on that one?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Ya I saw that, but I don't know how it applies to 98

Sorry, out of stupid ideas at the moment


----------



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

WOOHOO!

I think i found it. And you were ont he right track with the ram. Just wrong..

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q108079

More descriptive. And the ram is what i think caused all these errors. I just had to recalculate for twice as much what the microsoft article had.

Thanks a bunch BrianF,

Just one mroe question, How in the hell do i refind my my missing drive letteR? It would be drive letter E:\. It is artitioned and everythign and had a letter but is gone and my cd rom is taking that letter over. any ideas?

Dennis


----------

